# Pupils dilated after surgery



## MaddOphelia

Hi all,

A belated thanks to everyone for the warm welcome, and a question. Reese had a dental extraction yesterday and all went well, but I noticed her pupils were dilated when I got her home. She was a bit dopey for an hour or two, but other than that, the only unusual reaction was the dilated pupils. They were still big over 24 hours after all the meds had worn off. (I gave her a small dose of pain meds tonight, even though the vet said she didn't need it if she was eating normally, because I feel sorry for the poor little monster...). Eating, sleeping, activity level have all returned to normal, but the pupil thing is still going on. Is this normal? The vet said not to worry, but Reese is my baby, so I'm worried. :wink

Here's a pic of her looking rather dopey, with her big pupils.

Thanks!
Maddy


----------



## Kobster

What pain med is she on? This may be the cause.


----------



## MaddOphelia

Kobster said:


> What pain med is she on? This may be the cause.


She was on buprenorphine, which the vet said could be the reason for the dilation. The weird thing is that her pupils were still like that 24 hours after her last dose. Maybe it just takes awhile to completely clear her system?


----------



## MaddOphelia

Update: Reesie just came in from her usual morning romp, and her eyes look normal. She's back to her squeaky, purring self. I think the meds wore off!

PS. Kobster--I clicked on your memorial Mocha video, and it totally made me cry! So beautiful. I'm inspired to make one for my mom's kitty, who recently passed at the ripe ol' age of 21. Thanks for the inspiration. Mocha seems like a standout little person.


----------



## Susan

I'm glad to hear Reesie is back to her purring self!


----------



## Kobster

Ah, yeah, buprenorphine can cause that, and for some reason, it can take some cats longer to clear it from their systems than others. Glad she is back to normal. Thanks for your comments on Mocha's video! I made one for Kobie also. I found it very therapeutic.


----------



## Monkey_Girl

Hope your little one is on the mend!


----------



## MaddOphelia

Thanks all, Reese seems to be back to normal. She just did her "eat-and-run", which is her usual move in the morning--gobble up breakfast, then bound out into the back yard to roll in the dirt. That's my baby. :catmilk


----------

